# J. R. R. Tolkien bookbinding



## Terrahandmade (Sep 24, 2018)

Hi everyone 
I came across an interesting forum.

Taking advantage of the opportunity, I wanted to show off my work. Most of them are in Polish, but only the title differs 

What do you think about such book bindings ?


----------



## Miguel (Sep 24, 2018)

That's pretty sick, love it, legendary!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 24, 2018)

That's some craftsmanship.


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 24, 2018)

Gorgeous books!


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Sep 25, 2018)

Terrahandmade said:


> Hi everyone
> I came across an interesting forum.
> 
> Taking advantage of the opportunity, I wanted to show off my work. Most of them are in Polish, but only the title differs
> ...


What manner of smith are you?! What manner of Smithing?? Where are you from, Valinor?

This is absolutely beautiful!!

CL


----------



## Terrahandmade (Sep 25, 2018)

I run bookbinding. Mainly I work with the leather, but the book itself has to be redone too. I paint the edges of pages. Sometimes I also add brass fittings decoupage that you often have to do yourself. 
And I come from Poland: D
Maybe you want a website address or facebook fanpage? Although I don't know if it will fall under the rules. I don't want it to look like an advertisement.
I am glad that you like my works 

A few other works:


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Sep 25, 2018)

Terrahandmade said:


> I run bookbinding. Mainly I work with the leather, but the book itself has to be redone too. I paint the edges of pages. Sometimes I also add brass fittings decoupage that you often have to do yourself.
> And I come from Poland: D
> Maybe you want a website address or facebook fanpage? Although I don't know if it will fall under the rules. I don't want it to look like an advertisement.
> I am glad that you like my works
> ...


That is amazing!!!


CL


----------

